# Gunsmith to Install Night Sights?



## Camrok37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning y'all!

First of all, I'm new to this forum so I apologize if I post anything funky or seem out of the norm :thumbsup:

I recently bought a set of Trijicon HD Night Sights for my Glock and I was hoping to find someone willing to install them who has more of an idea than I do on how to properly install the sights. From the "research" that I did (do youtube videos qualify?), it seems rather straight forward, but I have none of the equipment needed and even if I did I'm not sure I would trust myself. I also don't install sights regularly so it's probably more economical to just pay someone to do it for me rather than purchase all of the necessary tools.

So, would anyone happen to have any advice on someone who is reliable at this type of work and reasonably priced within the Pensacola/Pace/Milton area? I looked through several of the posts on this forum yesterday and I saw a few people refer to a guy named Rick at Lock and Gun for gunsmithing (but some also mentioned he is getting older and not as reliable as he once was, but I wouldn't know as I've never had work done by him). I know there are even gunsmiths at a place like Gander Mountain, and everywhere I look online I see super mixed reviews on their gun knowledge and workmanship (they always seem knowledgable to me at the one here in Pensacola anyways). Otherwise I'm even open to some guy helping me in his garage as long as you promise not to break the Tritium vials 

Anywho, if anyone has an idea I'd love to hear it. Bonus points if they have the tools to "laser in" the sights. Thanks for taking a look if you read this far, have a great Sunday!

-Cam


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TGD Firearms.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would give TGD a call:

http://www.tgdfirearms.com


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Camrok37, welcome to the forum


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome up Cam! You did the right thing...ask away...there's a wealth of knowledge out here, and lots of great members who can answer.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Howard at Rumble Weponz.. No better gunsmith ing the area


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I had 1911Junky (screen name) at TGD Firearms on Barrancas Ave. install new sights on my Colt Series 70 and he did a great job at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

csmigels said:


> Howard at Rumble Weponz.. No better gunsmith ing the area


Hmmmm


----------



## Camrok37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input! Really appreciate it.

Just a quick update, I ended up having my night sights installed by TGD Firearms and they did a fabulous job. Took about 10 minutes while I waited in the store and looked at all of the other stuff I want to spend my money on oh-so-badly (it's kind of addicting...), and it was indeed very reasonably priced compared to other prices I have heard for the same service. I would highly recommend them to anyone who needs night sights (or sights in general) installed. Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------

